# Franklin County



## Joe Moran (Oct 3, 2008)

Food plots coming in great.
Trees are loaded with persimmons & acorns.
Plenty of pics on the trail cameras, but I haven't seen a deer from the stand yet.
Hopefully this cooler weather will stir things up!


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Oct 4, 2008)

you must be getting more rain in your part of franklin county than we are


----------



## M.R.D. (Oct 5, 2008)

Friend of mine went with his 13 yearold Saturday. His boy shoot a his first deer with a bow, a nice 6 point. He told me his hind legs were black and stinking badly. 
He was hunting a few miles outside Royston.


Early rut??????


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 6, 2008)

4wheeling4life said:


> you must be getting more rain in your part of franklin county than we are


 
The river is way down, but everything is super green.

We have a serious dog problem on our lease.
I had dogs come by my stand on all three hunts this weekend.
A couple deer were seen this weekend in the morning. I ran one off going in for the evening hunt.


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 6, 2008)

M.R.D. said:


> Friend of mine went with his 13 yearold Saturday. His boy shoot a his first deer with a bow, a nice 6 point. He told me his hind legs were black and stinking badly.
> He was hunting a few miles outside Royston.
> 
> 
> Early rut??????


 
First buck! Awesome!
GON calls for the peak in early November.
I'd get ready for pre-rut activity now.


----------



## M.R.D. (Oct 8, 2008)

Joe,
You are alot more patient than I !!!!!!!!
Dog comes by my stand he won't make it home.
I do not understand people, I keep my dogs up and when they are out of the fence, I am with them and do not let them run wild.


----------



## 4x4 (Oct 8, 2008)

Joe Moran said:


> The river is way down, but everything is super green.
> 
> We have a serious dog problem on our lease.
> I had dogs come by my stand on all three hunts this weekend.
> A couple deer were seen this weekend in the morning. I ran one off going in for the evening hunt.



Dog problem huh, are you anywhere near Dove town rd? If so, I know who ownes those dogs, its auctually my cousin who has no respect towards hunters and lets her dogs(aka mutts) run free at all times. If you dont take care of em, well just do whatever you have to do, I wont tell


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 9, 2008)

We're on Hudson River Church Rd.
It's more than a little aggravating to sit in the stand for a few hours, then hear something coming your way, only to have some mutts come running by.
One was barking non stop for about 30 minutes.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Oct 19, 2008)

Finally got my plots in before this last rain. Opening morning saw 2 small ones, buddy of mine killed a small buck and a doe. Saturday evening killed a good size doe mamma eating persimmons. can't wait on that jerky to be ready....


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Oct 29, 2008)

Buddy killed a good sized doe. Vacumming up white oaks.


----------



## huntincountry (Oct 31, 2008)

sounds like your buddy is having a good season.im hunting white oaks too.acorns everywhere but only seen three racoons.plenty of deer on the camera!


----------



## Bow Huntr (Nov 1, 2008)

i saw 17 deer this mornin and used the primos buck roar an called in a 4pt. an 2 nice 8pts. an shot the bigger 8....they came runnin in an lookin 4 another buck really fast..right after i got done gruntin they came runnin in.


----------



## sgtstinky (Nov 6, 2008)

Hows the rut looking now? Getting ready to hit hard.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Nov 6, 2008)

rut? what is that? not seeing alot of sign. seeing deer just no sign.


----------



## sgtstinky (Nov 8, 2008)

Saw some sign and deer, it will be here soon.


----------



## huntincountry (Nov 10, 2008)

I shot a 8 point yesterday morning and his neck was swollen and his hocks were black and smelling big time.my son saw 6 does friday evening mabey he was claiming his territory to begin chasing. he had alot of tree bark crumbs on his antlers.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Nov 13, 2008)

hunted with a coworker yesterday up in northern franklin county. saw deer basically from when we got to our stands. he killed a 109 lb doe.


----------



## sgtstinky (Nov 14, 2008)

Plan to hunt all next week, took two does last week and found some good sign. Hunted down at Fort Benning this week and the cooler down there was full of bucks! They were moving all week, hanging around the does and bedding areas.


----------



## Joe Moran (Nov 17, 2008)

I shot an 8 pointer Sunday morning @ 10:30

He came running in to my grunt call.

His hocks were black & smelly, and his neck was a little swollen.


----------



## sgtstinky (Nov 17, 2008)

Good job! I'll be in the stand all week, hopefully I'll have a front row seat for this years rut!


----------



## Joe Moran (Nov 18, 2008)

This is my first 8 pointer. 
Shot him at 20 yards.
He's not huge, but I couldn't be happier with him.
I'm taking him to Fortner's Taxidermy as soon as I get him back from the processor.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Nov 18, 2008)

nice deer.


----------



## sgtstinky (Nov 18, 2008)

Cool! I hunted down at Fort Benning, took a doe and watch some small bucks chase around looking for doe. I'll be in the stand up in Franklin come next morning. 

Thats a nice 8, good work!


----------



## huntincountry (Nov 20, 2008)

where have the deer gone not seeing any around my parts is any body seeing any or any rutting activity.two weeks ago i was seeing all up and down the roads in the morn. and eve. and the 8 that i shot the neck was swollen and tarsals were black now nothing surely the rut isnt over in north franklin is it.


----------



## sgtstinky (Nov 20, 2008)

I've been seeing deer, saw 7 does yesterday and killed a nice 9 pointer. He weighed out at 170 and had a 16 1/2 inch spread. Killed two more does this AM. My hunting buddy killed an 8 pointer today too that walked by my stand first (no buck tags left!) that was just as nice. It was cool to see him walk by knowing that he was headed straight for my buddy, I kept texting him on the blackberry that one was headed his way. A few minutes later I heard a big BOOM!

The rut was on for us, should be good this weekend.


----------



## Joe Moran (Nov 21, 2008)

Awesome buck!
Where are y'all in Franklin Co.


----------



## sgtstinky (Nov 21, 2008)

Carnesville, I try to get up once or twice a year if it all works out.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Nov 21, 2008)

check out the franklin county buck killed in the deer hunting section


----------



## sgtstinky (Nov 22, 2008)

Thats a nice one! Wonder where he got him?


----------



## sgtstinky (Nov 22, 2008)

Here is the other buck that was taken by my buddy the next day:


----------



## huntincountry (Nov 24, 2008)

i shot a doe saturday morning she was by herself but then sundaymorning i seen a buck chasing three does across the field but he was too far to shoot.


----------



## sgtstinky (Nov 25, 2008)

Buddy of mine was in the stand all day Monday and saw a small buck chasing a doe, seems like the rut is still on!


----------



## huntincountry (Nov 25, 2008)

what do you mean still on i thought it was just getting started this was the first rutting sign i have seen this year.


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 25, 2008)

I haven't seen any sign of the rut?? Hope it's not snuck by!


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Nov 25, 2008)

what rut?


----------



## sgtstinky (Nov 26, 2008)

Rut was on last week for us, we took two bucks with the classic swollen necks and they had stinky dark tarsal glands. They were also spotted tending scrapes. Maybe it was just starting up slowly last week. So far this week it has been slow where we hunt, we have two other guys in the stands this week. They are seeing deer but not as many as we did last week. Could be due to the wind and rain or just the hunting pressure itself.


----------



## huntincountry (Dec 2, 2008)

i hunted thanksgiving morning and at daylight i shot a doe by her self.still no signs of rut and the rest of the weekend all i seen was rain.


----------



## Joe Moran (Dec 17, 2008)

I shot a doe last weekend @ 10AM.
We're still getting bucks on camera.


----------



## sgtstinky (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats a nice buck! I saw a big one Friday morning but couldn't get a good look at him to size up his rack. He looked like a horse out in the pasture as he galloped away.


----------



## sgtstinky (Dec 23, 2008)

I think my buddies took a few does this past weekend but no bucks seen. Seems like they saw a few more deer up and about in this cold then  what we have been seeing.  Season is almost over, then its back to work!


----------

